# Will the HR10-250 EVER get the 6.x Update ??



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Now that it looks like the HR10-250 6.3 update may not happen, can we go back to speculating??

Probably not going to happen..


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

What makes you say this?


----------



## HDTivoDesire (Apr 6, 2003)

Read the other thread. Looks like there was no announcement. Someone used the word "hoax."


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

I read that but has that person confirmed it was a hoax? Or is he just another "non-believer"?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

The title of the referenced web page is still "DIRECTV DVR 6.3 Softwware Upgrade"


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

pdawg17 said:


> "Zippered and Enhanced" HD10-250


What is an "HD10-250"??


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

What is the value of yet another thread on this subject? 

You seem to be stirring the pot in the other two threads quite effectively.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

So, someone said the word Hoax and that makes it so. OK.

I am here to tell you it is all true.

Someone said it, it must be correct right?


That is a ridiculous statement.


----------



## bpdp379 (Feb 25, 2004)

IBTL


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> What is an "HD10-250"??


That's what I like to call my HD Tivo box....anyway - thanks for the heads-up...those kind of mistakes happen when you have a 2 1/2 year old that wants you to see her painted toe nails and a 1 year old that is pulling on your pantleg at the same time...


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

In before the lock!


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

cheer said:


> In before the lock!


The lock on the original thread was certainly premature, at best. Still very likely the old 6.x software, in some form or another, will eventually be available for the HD.


----------



## Rombaldi (Aug 17, 2002)

HDTivoDesire said:


> Read the other thread. Looks like there was no announcement. Someone used the word "hoax."


and i used the words "overloud, blovating, naysayers that don't know what they're talking about and want to be the center of attention".

that's the long version of "troll"


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

pdawg17 said:


> That's what I like to call my HD Tivo box....anyway - thanks for the heads-up...those kind of mistakes happen when you have a 2 1/2 year old that wants you to see her painted toe nails and a 1 year old that is pulling on your pantleg at the same time...


I hear that!!


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Redux said:


> The lock on the original thread was certainly premature, at best. Still very likely the old 6.x software, in some form or another, will eventually be available for the HD.


The other thread was most likely locked due to its long running speculative nature and the fact that it was asking if the HR10-250 was getting 6.2, which we know now is not correct. Keeping a Thread asking about 6.2 would only confuse people coming here for help and info about it. Also, given that the BB software tends to cause extra load on the server when dealing with threads over 1000 posts and the thread was in the 980s it seems like a decent decision to me.


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> Now that it looks like the HR10-250 6.3 update may not happen, can we go back to speculating??
> 
> Probably not going to happen..


I have it from a reputable source that the 10-250's will not be getting a 6.x upgrade. This source said that, and I quote, "Ruff, rufff, ewwrrr, ruff, rufff, uhh, uhh, ruff..."

You see, my dog was very clear in stating that we would never see a 6.x upgrade.

Then again my dog licks his butt, so do you really want to listen to someone/thing that does his best to stick his head up his own butt???


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Still nothing from DirecTV on the matter.. But I'm sure it's fine. They must've forgot about it..


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Sorry... I posted it in the "other" 6.3 thread....

This morning my contact let me know:

-) The page was not approved for DirecTV.com from the multiple areas that have to approve it
-) The timetable hasn't been set for when/how the rollout will occure
-) The CSRs have not been provided the training to support the update

He reassured me that it will happen... and it is "soon"


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

pdawg17 said:


> I read that but has that person confirmed it was a hoax? Or is he just another "non-believer"?


This is starting to sound like a religion...


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> Now that it looks like the HR10-250 6.3 update may not happen, can we go back to speculating??
> 
> Probably not going to happen..


I thought you didn't care about getting 6.x?  


> As far as the 6.x upgrade goes, I don't really care at this point. My HR10 is dedicated to about 6 HD channels, and those are all OTA.


link


----------



## the-sloth (Nov 5, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> The timetable hasn't been set for when/how the rollout will occure


I can't see why they would approach this any differently than all the other upgrades.... start on the left coast and work your way east.

now someone give me a job as a manager! lol.



ebonovic said:


> The CSRs have not been provided the training to support the update


CSRs don't know jack diddly about products/software that have been on D* recievers for years... what difference does it make now. thats what forums like this are for anyhow.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

frankygamer said:


> I thought you didn't care about getting 6.x?
> 
> link


I didn't.. then.

It works fine, and like I said I only use it for about 6 channels.

But here's what is annoying me NOW. My wife refuses the use it because it's slow and doesn't have folders. I'd LIKE to make it my 'main' tivo, using it for both SD and HD, instead of using two different TiVo's. The Two TiVo solution is fine with me, but it is getting old that my wife records everything in SD because she doesn't want to deal with it...

It's really not the end of the world, I still have reservations that it will happen at all, so why should I get my hopes up?


----------



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

Adam1115 said:


> This is starting to sound like a religion...


Yes it does. I few more weeks of conventional warfare in the middle east, then someone goes nuclear, then Jesus comes.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks like HD TiVo's replacement is delay yet again:
http://www.engadget.com/2006/07/25/directv-delays-its-hd-dvr-again-until-the-fall/
Maybe we will actually get a 6.x upgrade to the HR10-250.


----------



## Ed Dixon (Feb 22, 2001)

Interesting article. One line caught my eye:

"Bernstein's Craig Moffett went on to speculate that the company's procrastination may actually cause some subscribers to flee to (future partner?) Dish or cable, but his analysis doesn't seem to take into account the somewhat-crippled and limited HD TiVo already available to DirecTV's customers. ".

I thought my HR10-250 was working OK. 

Ed


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

STL said:


> Looks like HD TiVo's replacement is delay yet again:
> http://www.engadget.com/2006/07/25/directv-delays-its-hd-dvr-again-until-the-fall/
> Maybe we will actually get a 6.x upgrade to the HR10-250.


That article, is referencing another article.. .which is referencing the Forbes article from a few days ago...

The forbes article was based on old out of date information. We have known for several months that the HR20 was not coming to Q3, and that still hasn't change.

Just as of this morning, I got reconfirmation that they are still on track to have the HR20 out in Q3... And in fact, we should be hearing from DirecTV in the next few days with a formal response to that Forbes (And then subsequent articles) on the topic.

I am sure there will be some question/answer on the topic on the 8th at the Q2 WebCast.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Sigh.

That article was based on older information. It has NOT slipped "again."


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

trausch said:


> Yes it does. I few more weeks of conventional warfare in the middle east, then someone goes nuclear, then Jesus comes.


Cool. I'll bet Jesus knows when 6.3's going to get here. If any of you guys see him, be sure to ask him and give us the answer.


----------

